# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - September entries



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A slow month, due to the first attack by the Russian hackers!

Deux 









GrimzagGorwazza 









imm0rtal reaper 









KarnalBloodfist 









Krueger 









Moriouce 









rxcky 









Taggerung 









Zero Effect


----------

